
Orange: Data Mining Toolbox in Python - kawera
http://orange.biolab.si/
======
OrangeDM
Surely things change over the years... right? Orange has been used widely as a
bioinformatics tool at Karolinska Institutet and Baylor College of Medicine
for example and as a teaching tool for the students. Also:
[http://bit.ly/29dGD0b](http://bit.ly/29dGD0b),
[http://bit.ly/29cROFv](http://bit.ly/29cROFv),
[http://bit.ly/29slSQ5](http://bit.ly/29slSQ5).

~~~
smcl
Is it necessary to use bit.ly here?

~~~
harryf
He clearly needs referral data to mine

------
rch
Orange has been very handy on occasion, is great for introductory walkthroughs
and presentations. I wish more people understood how important the
visualization aspect is.

------
navbaker
I used this for my masters thesis a few years back. It was fairly intuitive,
you still need to be comfortable coding to dig into what's going on under the
hood, but the visuals of all the pieces hooked up really helps abstract away
some of the complexity and lets the user focus on how the data flows through
the algorithm.

------
brahmwg
I've actually found this tool to be very convenient for explaining the data
mining process visually to laymen.

Does anyone have any experience using Orange? How would you rate it compared
to SAS EG or other alternatives?

~~~
blahi
It doesn't.

~~~
blahi
It doesn't rate against those tools, to be more clear.

------
Noughmad
Wow, I did some work on this many years ago. It was adding some visualizations
using QGraphicsView, and sponsored by Google Summer of Code. It was my first
"real" programming project.

Unfortunately I never had a use for Orange. Even while I was working there,
nobody could tell me who uses it. There was some cancer research paper from
the same team who wrote the software, I think about identifying which genes
cause cancer, but nothing else I could find.

------
bayonetz
I have had great experiences using Rapidminer community edition which is like
this but on steroids. I say community edition because they've started charging
for the pro versions and probably future versions so community is still free
and open source. I think a lot of people miss out by not using these tools to
prototype their pipelines. You can get probably an order of magnitude more
experimentation done using one of these visual pipeline creators vs. trying to
essentially reinvent the experiment infrastructure yourself in your own code.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidMiner](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapidMiner)

------
feiss
Neat. I always wanted to do a node-based application like this but for
statistics and tabular data editing..

